# So proud, again



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

3rd dock diving event and Ozzy nails a first place in the Pro Division. I was so surprised since we do it for fun and he loves it. Just keeps getting better and better, me always need to improve my throw. He is such an amazing boy, my heart and soul.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats to you and Ozzy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty awesome what you and Ozzy have done as a team.....I wouldn't be at all surprised to learn he's got a part in a movie or maybe a commercial one day......you guys have done great !


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you Shane. I would not be surprised either but have to get him an agent I guess lol


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you sebrench


----------

